#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 醜陋的美國公民──狼人馬修‧W.‧索頓！！！

## 斯冰菊

真的美國卡通在本狼還是小狼時代和如今有天壤之別，每況愈下的品質和內容真了令本狼不忍卒睹。然而，在這一堆糟粕當中，一部非常優質且諷刺極度辛辣的卡通脫穎而出，那就是醜陋的美國公民(UGLY AMERICANS)！！！

這部猛烈譏嘲當今美國怪象的卡通很可惜只播了兩季31集，如同一顆劃過天際的閃亮流星，燃燒出璀璨的光和熱之後隨即消失殆盡；然而，他所帶給本狼的震撼將永遠烙印在本狼心頭！！！而這部卡通的第一季第2集，片名《美國狼人在美國》(AN AMERICAN WEREWOLF IN AMERICA，戲仿1981年著名狼人電影《美國狼人在倫敦》。)，主角就是一位狼人！！！他的名字叫做馬修‧W.‧索頓(MATTHEW W. THORNTON)，為了不影響友獸的觀賞興致，本狼大致帶過大致劇情。在一個滿月夜裡，馬修將一個名叫菲爾的男性人類右臂扭斷，只為了拿他手中的魔術秀入場券；馬修想當然耳立刻被逮捕，在經過法院審理後，女法官判決馬修必須接受服從訓練以及和該男子和解。而當馬修到了族群融合局找馬克‧萊利(該卡通男主角)時，發生了一連串的連鎖效應......

馬修是本狼在這部卡通當中最愛的角色，只可惜他只在那一集出現。本狼為此從辜狗當中找了十幾張有關於馬修的圖片和友狼分享。當然，以下還有一部影片。這部影片算是那一集的精華片段，而各位友狼倘若想欣賞完整版，本狼也會提供好色龍(沒錯，這是本狼得知這部卡通的來源。)的連結一飽眾狼眼福！！！

【WEREWOLF TRANSFORMATION 2】：




馬修的經典高嗥鏡頭！！！


罪犯身高量尺。


馬修的「淨身」階段。


雙管齊下。


馬修和他的律師(右)。各位友獸沒看錯，那個巨嬰的確是律師。


萊利(中)試圖協調苦主(左)與馬修。


「你可以摸摸本狼的肚子。」馬修對苦主的告白。


萊利(左)和馬修。


歧見仍深。


「你要本狼和那傢伙和解？」馬修經典的憤怒開罵！！！


大和解。


Q版的馬修。


DA畫家WOLFFNOELLE的同獸作品。


WOLFFNOELLE之馬修表情集錦，上一張圖應該取自這張。


《醜陋的美國公民》之九宮格，找找看馬修在哪裡？ :wuffer_glee: 

【《美國狼人在美國》完整版！！！】：http://hdx3.blogspot.com/2011/07/ugl...-werewolf.html

【《醜陋的美國公民》百科之馬修資料】：http://uglyamericans.wikia.com/wiki/Matthew_Thornton

最後本狼附上一張來自同樣是DA畫家STPLMSTR的同獸作品，裡面是《醜陋的美國公民》全角色，而被黃圈圈起來的就是馬修！！！


希冀各位友獸也一起沉浸在這部卡通的奇妙世界當中吧！！！不過因為這部片屬於亞成獸以上才適合觀看的類型，國中以下的友獸建議斟酌之後再想要不要收看全部集數唷！！！

圖片來源：
https://www.google.com.tw/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAYQjB1qFQoTCO6C1fuv4cYCFUGilAodHGYNDA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fkat.cr%2Fugly-americans-s01e02-an-american-werewolf-in-america-hdtv-xvid-fqm-eztv-t3909510.html&ei=xYqoVa6MA8HE0gSczLVg&psig=AFQjCNHell-IU3OdV0hlyXnNIGxIKjYXtA&ust=1437190332890397
https://www.google.com.tw/url?sa=i&r...37190332890397
https://www.google.com.tw/url?sa=i&r...37190332890397
https://www.google.com.tw/url?sa=i&r...37190332890397
https://www.google.com.tw/url?sa=i&r...37190332890397

----------


## 銀牙_新

我可以代替菲爾揉揉馬修的肚子嗎XD
這一集把狼人的角色刻畫得很可愛阿~
不過他用手掌蓋掌印結果蓋出肉球真的不科學阿哈哈

有獸沒看過Ugly Americans的話有空可以看看
誠心推薦
沒繼續出真的很可惜阿

----------

